# Ipad covers are up!



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

IPAD COVERS ARE UP! There are a few images we don't have yet but you can order them ( see Kindle Dx for design) you can now order!!! Enjoy

Please take a moment to watch the video

http://www.oberondesign.com/iPadvid01.php

Oberondesign.com


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

They are beautiful  -- guess I will be saving up for one of them and maybe I will be able to narrow down the one I like best by then


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks.. We are proud of that video.. Just shot today.. Lol you can see the date on the iPad


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I agree. They're beautiful, and I'll be ordering one as soon as I've paid off my iPad.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We will be here when you are ready !


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I ordered


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Which one .


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Great Video. I cannot remember do you take Pay Pal?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just ordered Hokusai Wave in Chocolate.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Which one .


Tree of Life in chocolate


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We do take paypal! Great choices on the covers!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay so I am drooling and dragging my knuckles on the floor wanting one.  However I do wish you would make the Hokusai Wave with the whole design covering the whole cover. That would make it a drop dead glorious design. Also the dragon would look really great over the whole cover. So maybe you will do that by the time I can get the money saved up to get it.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm fairly certain that I see  the  sky blue Dragonfly Pond in my future.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh man~  Kwajkat, you have read my mind.  I have always longed for the Hokusai wave to be the full print done in a wrap around design.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Yay!!! On Oberon watch.

I just ordered the Roof of Heaven in Purple;

I've been lamenting the dearth of purple iPad covers, and fell in love with an Italian handmade cover in brown; however, like a lot of the leather covers on the market right now, this one had a wide margin of leather around the iPad edges, covering it up more than I like.
I love that you used the straps so that the iPad is very visible.

I've been wanting the purple ROH for a long time, but couldn't really justify it for my Kindle, as I still have a beautiful blue one for my Kindle that I haven't even used yet.
To have one for my iPad will be the perfect solution. 

I also love the video, especially where he shows how the leather crinkles a tiny bit (when the cover is folded back), and says something to the effect that, if this bothers you, you may not want to purchase one.
I love your company: the individualized and stellar Customer Service, the lack of hype, the quality of your merchandise.

Thanks, Oberon, I can hardly wait for my new cover.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

What a lovely note, thank you so much!  We try to be honest and up front with customers.. I really am glad the video was added so everyone can see the product and decide what is right for them.  We want you to be happy with your purchase and know what you are getting.. thank you so much for your words and your order!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I really liked the video   

I'm on the fence.  I was hoping for the peacock   

I can't wait to see everyone's covers!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Peacock was not added because it was not a great seller.. We went with our mod ordered images


----------

